# كيف يمكن خذف الفيس بوك



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

* كيف يمكن حذف حساب فيس بوك للابد وبدون رجعة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2012)

ممكن تعمله ديس اكتف
بس لو سجلت دخول هيرجع تانى
لكن طول ما انت مش مسجل دخول محدش يقدر يوصلك
ينفع ده معاك


----------



## bob (3 مارس 2012)

*ممكن متدفعش فاتورة النت 
*


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2012)

خلي ناس كتيرر تعمل علي ريبورد وهو هيتحذف لوحدة


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

* انا مش فاهم حاجة    والحمد لله والحمد لله  ياريت يعنى حد يكتب ياخوكم 
 الخطوات لان اخوكم بليد فى الفيس بوك  صفر فية ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ممكن تعمله ديس اكتف
> بس لو سجلت دخول هيرجع تانى
> لكن طول ما انت مش مسجل دخول محدش يقدر يوصلك
> ينفع ده معاك


*  انا عايز احذفة الى الابد بلارجعة *​


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  انا عايز احذفة الى الابد بلارجعة *​


محتاج يتعمل عليه كمية ريبورتات رهيبه علشان يتحذف 
طب انت عاوز تحذفه علشان مش عاوز تدخله ولا علشان محدش يشوفه


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2012)

بص اناا مش بعرف اشرح 
فا دي طريقة صورتهاا لك 
فابعد تعمل كدة متسجلش دخول تااني 
عشان لو سجلت الاكونت هيرجع تااني


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

*  زهقت منة  وكرهتة حاجة اسمها فيس بوك اصلا اصلا
  ولاعايز يكون لى اى علاقة بية الى الابد ولااى معلومات خاصة عنى ولااى حاجة 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بص اناا مش بعرف اشرح
> فا دي طريقة صورتهاا لك
> فابعد تعمل كدة متسجلش دخول تااني
> عشان لو سجلت الاكونت هيرجع تااني


* شكرا شكرا  ليكى يااختى  الغالية وشكرا الى كل الاعضاء *


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2012)

الطريقة اللى قالتهالك دى لو انت  سجلت دخول هيرجع تانى على فكرة 
لازم متسجلش دخول خالص 
وبكده اسمك مش هيبقى موجود  

لو عاوز طريقة حلوة  ابعت اضافات فى اليوم اكتر من 200 300 واحد
هيقفلوه للابد


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

نجرب الطريقة دة


----------

